# do desert eagles really jam that much?



## Izlude77714

I heard that desert eagles jam alot (something like 1 out of every 10/15 rounds) is that true? and if so which models jam the least? the 357/44?


----------



## Pistolero

I have never encountered this problem with the Desert Eagle. In fact, I've seen some left extremely dirty and still firing without a hiccup. That said, I'd imagine the .44 mag might out perform the .357 mag just due to the pressures involved. That double-spring recoil system is a bear to operate! Mind you, that's purely conjecture. Truth be told, if you're going to get a Deagle, get the biggest caliber you can justify. There's no "practical" purpose for these guns except to be loud and scary and draw attention on the range. They are damned sexy -but too big to handle.


----------



## literaltrance

I have also heard this provided with the explanation this problem occurred with the revolver-rimmed 357mag and 44mag casings. I have also heard production of Desert Eagle handguns in these two calibers was halted in the past couple years, arguably for the number of issues tied to this complaint.

Their website still has 44mag and 357mag variants available though, so who can really say if there's any meat to this rumor.


----------



## clanger

The Big .50 AE is a hoot. So is the .44m. 

The .50 has feed issues, or had feed issues, with some ammo. Mag's got stuck too. 
The .44m worked fine for me the couple/few times I shot one. 
But for close to 2g's for one it's way outa my leauge as a primary shooter. 
I've personally seen one 44m. breakdown at a range and have to be cycled by hand between shots- have no clue as to the cause. I suspect neglect or opperator error. I moved waaaaay down when I saw this. 

I'd consider them non-tactical hand-cannon's/eye-candy/fun shooters for someone that has everything. Gold-plated/tiger striped's are popular with some blingy-gang bangers out here....

As a firearm enthusiast, they present an attractive alternative and something different to shoot, to me at least. Price tag is too waaaaay much for me to swallow though. And the .44m magazine only holds one more than a wheelgun so....


----------



## clanger

*Massive .50 AE*

Big Boy:

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=254


----------



## Growler67

I've not heard of jamming problems with the DE. Double recoil spring is designed into the fact it's a gas operated recoil system. If they jam, they are probably NOT being properly cleaned and maintained.


----------



## PhilR.

I had the chance to shoot a bowling pin practice match with a .50 DE (which was a real hoot!). There were no function problems. This might be because the owner knows how to clean/handle handguns....


----------



## VIP357

The reason the clips don't feed properly is because the Recoil Springs are way too stiff. If you take the gun apart, and remove the inner springs and reinstall the outer springs, that should solve your problems. You may need to Tune the clips to the gun after.

I destroyed a clip trying to find the problem then i started looking at the gun. Now it WORKS


----------



## VIP357

I also found something else that might be of interest. If you find your loads are not HOT enough to fully cycle the clip, you might try opening up the gas port screw just a TINY BIT, and try it again.
The small gas port screw is in the Breach of the barrel, and can be tightened or loosened depending on the loads you are using. If you have HOT loads, and it cycles fine, no need to adjust. But if it doesn't cycle properly, by opening up the gas port slightly is will kick the slide a little harder.
If you use lighter loads, you need More gas to kick it harder to cycle.



VIP357 said:


> The reason the clips don't feed properly is because the Recoil Springs are way too stiff. If you take the gun apart, and remove the inner springs and reinstall the outer springs, that should solve your problems. You may need to Tune the clips to the gun after.
> 
> I destroyed a clip trying to find the problem then i started looking at the gun. Now it WORKS


----------

